# Blue Bar Cock over Silver Hen



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

What color offspring would I get?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Edison said:


> What color offspring would I get?


* Need to know if the silver hen is what racing people call a silver or if is what is called silver by those of us into Genetics. A picture of the birds in question would help greatly in giving you an answer to your question.*GEORGE


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Im not a genetics guy, but usually when I have this same mating, I get Silver, BB and an occassional RC


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you mean silver as in ash-red, then it's a sex-linked mating in which all red babies will be cocks and all blue babies will be hens.

If you mean silver as in TRUE silver (dilute blue), then you'll get all blue kids unless the cock is carrying brown (pretty unlikely). All the sons will be carriers of the dilute gene. If by chance the cockbird is carrying dilute, then you can get some dilute sons and daughters too.


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the silver hen


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thats a ash red like mary sed blue hens red cocks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep 

Also, they will all be barred unless they are both carrying barless, which is pretty unlikely.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i should try that genetics thing good for sexing the birds


----------

